# Can pigeon eggs be eaten...



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I throw out so many of my pumpers eggs and was wondering if its ethical to feed them to the dogs.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sure you could probably even eat them. Would not be much . But yes feeding them to your dog is better then just tossing them.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i put em in my lawn for crows to try and keep them around here.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yep, you could eat them*

Certainly, feeding them to your dog is OK.

I have eaten them along with at least one egg of nearly every bird that I've ever raised and that's alot of different birds.

Never bothered with finch or parakeet, not worth the trouble but from button quail to pheasant, pigeon, dove, guinea hen, turkey, chicken, bantam, goose, you name it, I probably tried at least one.

Other than goose, I can't really tell a difference in any of them. Goose eggs have a tough almost leathery egg white when cooked.

Bill


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> Certainly, feeding them to your dog is OK.
> 
> I have eaten them along with at least one egg of nearly every bird that I've ever raised and that's alot of different birds.
> 
> ...


 To each his own! Just make sure they are newly laid rather than partially incubated, please.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

eggs most probably be a max of 3 days old.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Charis said:


> To each his own! Just make sure they are newly laid rather than partially incubated, please.



Did you know that's a delicacy in the Philippines.. especially partially incubated duck or chicken eggs... yummy....


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw this on TV, the chick was fully formed inside., They called it a complete meal. Its yukky


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> Certainly, feeding them to your dog is OK.
> 
> I have eaten them along with at least one egg of nearly every bird that I've ever raised and that's alot of different birds.
> 
> ...



GO BILL!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Yes Yucky*



warriec said:


> I saw this on TV, the chick was fully formed inside., They called it a complete meal. Its yucky


I had someone tell me that his aunt fixed them every year for Easter. He found it quite disturbing as a child and even more so as an adult. Kind of gives me the creeps.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> Did you know that's a delicacy in the Philippines.. especially partially incubated duck or chicken eggs... yummy....


Yes. Yucky!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*The chinese buried them*

They would leave them in the ground for a couple years or more and dig them up and eat them. I believe they are called belutes, which I may have butchered the spelling of. They have eaten them on Survivor and Fear Factor. I wouldn't do it for 50 grand but I might try it for a million.

I've never eaten an egg with a spot of blood or any sign of life (or death). It pretty much grosses me out. I have eaten raw eggs, however.

Bill


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> They would leave them in the ground for a couple years or more and dig them up and eat them. I believe they are called belutes, which I may have butchered the spelling of. They have eaten them on Survivor and Fear Factor. I wouldn't do it for 50 grand but I might try it for a million.
> 
> I've never eaten an egg with a spot of blood or any sign of life (or death). It pretty much grosses me out. I have eaten raw eggs, however.
> 
> Bill


What a relief.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

hehe. eggs are chicken's periods. and we eat them


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

Charis said:


> To each his own! Just make sure they are newly laid rather than partially incubated, please.


Funny, It made me laugh when reading the thread. 


nikku-chan
speechless, 
True, never thought about it like that. (Remember there are ladies present)

It's very good to feed eggs to my goats and horses. It helps their coats.

Jim


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

It depends on how you think about things. Sometimes I can't eat honey (which I like) because I think, ooo, this is bee spit.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

It's the fruit of the chicken. lol
Well I have fed dove eggs to the neighbor's mean dog. I threw them at his head, he caught them in his mouth and now he likes me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RoundAbout said:


> It depends on how you think about things. Sometimes I can't eat honey (which I like) because I think, ooo, this is bee spit.


I never knew.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

philodice said:


> It's the fruit of the chicken. lol
> Well I have fed dove eggs to the neighbor's mean dog. I threw them at his head, he caught them in his mouth and now he likes me.


Very Funny!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*More accurately, bee vomit*



RoundAbout said:


> It depends on how you think about things. Sometimes I can't eat honey (which I like) because I think, ooo, this is bee spit.



That should help curb your honey cravings. Mmmm, pass the eggs and honey please.

You might be happy to know that this bee vomit actually comes from a separate stomach, not the one where it's food goes. Maybe that'll help.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

philodice said:


> It's the fruit of the chicken. lol
> Well I have fed dove eggs to the neighbor's mean dog. I threw them at his head, he caught them in his mouth and now he likes me.


lol.....


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

nikku-chan said:


> hehe. eggs are chicken's periods. and we eat them


HAHA ~ YES they are!! Bird period in a shell  Once I realized that many years ago now, I totally stopped eating eggs! Still gives me the shivers!  Haha


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

hehe. i try to eat them but it's difficult.

I wish us females laid cute little eggs every month instead.


----------



## BridgetB (Jan 17, 2008)

Does feeding the eggs to the crows keep the hawks away?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm going to go puke now...........*YUCK!!!!*


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

BridgetB said:


> Does feeding the eggs to the crows keep the hawks away?


I always found it kept them around if u laid some out every so often the crows would eat it and chase hawks away


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I believe they are called belutes


They talk about that at my work, it's something like that.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

BridgetB said:


> Does feeding the eggs to the crows keep the hawks away?


Not directly. Some people find it beneficial to have crows and their families take up residence near their house and pigeon lofts. Crows love to eat eggs and all crows hate hawks. So, by feeding the crows the eggs, they are hoping that the crows will stick around and bring their friends to hang around the general vicinity. If they do stick around, then hopefully they will alert the pigeons of any hawk hunting in the area and drive the enemy away.

It's worth a try to attract crows, it may or may not work but don't forget the crows will eat pigeon chicks and their eggs.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> They would leave them in the ground for a couple years or more and dig them up and eat them. I believe they are called belutes.
> 
> Bill


You're talking about eggs soaked in salt before being buried. It keeps the eggs from spoiling but salt permeates into the egg making it salty. The "Balut" as we call it in the Philippines are basically chicken or duck eggs taken away from the nest a week before hatching and boiled. Very good source of protein but it is an acquired taste!!! I myself have eaten it.

If you ever watched Fear Factor... there has been no Filipino invited.. wanna know Y????


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

good lord ! I saw something on TV several months ago about eating partially incubated eggs in SE Asia or someplace . They were in baskets at a marketplace and if I remember , there were plenty of buyers . Was on a show about weird ( to me anyway ) foods around the world . To each their own I guess  

Ugh ...... unborn baby birds , pigeon eggs , chicken periods ... I think I'll just have some waffles and a cup of Joe for breakfast this morning  


grossed out Bob


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That's hideous. I think I saw part of that same show as they were about to be served roasted SPIDERS yes SPIDERS on skewers. Not in this universe, uh-uh! I left that channel behind in a cloud of electrons..by the way this is a fun thread. in a scary sort of way


----------

